# Disorganized Thinking



## Stardvst (Jul 4, 2017)

((Trigger Warning))

So for a while ive been having this issue but only realized until last night when I googled symptoms of sub schizophrenic and schizophrenic symptoms and it absolutely scared the shit out of me.

I have thoughts where im doing one thing and theyre just suddenly interrupted by an estranged and irrelevant thought.

For example ill be thinking about a cat or something and then my mind will produce an image of a restaurant ive never seen in my life. Or ill be thinking about driving and suddenly my mind throws in an image of some girl sucking a lollipop or smth.

Its very scary and unsettling and I was wondering if many people experienced that? My feelings have also been more lax towards schizophrenia and schizophrenic like problems, as if my mind has become okay with those problems and therefore is allowing them in.

Im scared but not overwhelmingly scared to the point where my brain becomes pressurized and my whole body sweats. Its so odd.

Anyway if anyone has felt this way please help, im desperate for answers and I certainly don't want to go crazy.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello! I'm sorry that's a thing you're going through.

Firstly, don't google symptoms! It's no good. You don't have schizophrenia, unless a doctor says so.

If you truly believe something is wrong with you, do go to the doctor, better safe than sorry. The "my brain becomes pressurized and my whole body sweats" thing sounds like anxiety to me, but then again, I'm not a doctor. Again, if you truly think there's something wrong, go to the doctor, but don't try to type your symptoms into a certain disease.

Again, I'm sorry for what you're going through.


----------

